

Dr. Chrono sounds like a comic book super-villian Agree/Disagree? - dj2stein9


======
evoxed
I don't expect this topic to go very far, but for the record every time I read
it I can't help but think it says _Dr. Chronic_. It's not Jay and Silent Bob
(at least not the Dr. part) but I swear I've seen it in a movie or something.
(googling just gives me a head shop in Amsterdam)

------
whichdan
If they published a comic series, I would read it.

